# Giant bass pulled out of lake white



## turboedfish (May 12, 2014)

This was my catch this past weekend around 8lbs defiantly a fish










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wormdrowner257 (May 8, 2014)

Wow!! That's a great fish.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

turboedfish said:


> This was my catch this past weekend around 8lbs defiantly a fish


Very nice fish and I could not care less about a fishes weight, but you are about to be taken to the cleaners by guys that will tell you that an 8lb Bass could swallow your right arm up to your shoulder. 

Good luck young man and next time let the others here tell you what your fish weighs in your pics. Because they weren't there when you caught it, didn't see it in person, and hence they know much more about it than you.

I still say very nice catch.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Very nice fish


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

TOAD. The only bad thing is that may just be the biggest one you catch all year...maybe

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Very nice LMB man. You are right, it definitely is a fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What did it hit on? No matter what it weighs it's very apparent its a fish; probably of the Largemouth bass variety. And a good one too!

Mr. A


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> Very nice fish and I could not care less about a fishes weight ......
> 
> Good luck young man and next time let the others here tell you what your fish weighs in your pics. Because they weren't there when you caught it, didn't see it in person, and hence they know much more about it than you.



Wow. Papaw sounds a bit salty.....and I thought predictive text was bad.

Congrats and a nice big fish!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a nice fish for sure but not 8lbs.
There I said it. I said what everyone else is thinking. I would say 4lbs or so.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I would say 6.75 lbs. :T
Beast of a fish either way.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> It's a nice fish for sure but not 8lbs.
> There I said it. I said what everyone else is thinking. I would say 4lbs or so.



4?? Lol, I know we bust some stones around here but that's well over 4. Not going to guess myself, don't really see an upside to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking.. but if thats 4lbs. Then leftfordead's smallies are 2lbs...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's obviously hard to gauge just by the picture alone, but the way he is holding it away from his body and from the 4lbers I have caught in the past I still stand by that. Rough estimate


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I can easily tell from the picture that crappie is 5 pounds 6.78 ounces. DON'T ARGUE WITH ME I'M RIGHT.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

A crappie?.....I thought it was a carp..


----------



## turboedfish (May 12, 2014)

When I weighed this fish it was 22 in. And it weighted 7.957 on my digital scale


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

That's the best looking 3.5 lber I've seen so far this year!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Definitely a fish, for sure.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

turboedfish said:


> When I weighed this fish it was 22 in. And it weighted 7.957 on my digital scale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Just curious, what brand and model scale is that? I've never seen one that goes to the thousandths digit. Sounds expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ride135 (Dec 27, 2013)

Great fish, bigger than any I caught this year. But this is an 8


----------



## ride135 (Dec 27, 2013)

I meant to post this one


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a great looking fish, congratulations on a fine catch.


----------

